
Science-backed techniques to help you make hard decisions - rubbercasing
https://medium.com/swlh/six-science-backed-techniques-to-help-you-make-hard-decisions-fde6e234c887
======
ironic_ali
This was about twenty years ago, as three of us travelled round the republic
of Ireland in an old transit van in the summer holidays from University.

We were a bit lost and I pulled up next to an old fella and his collie dog on
a one lane road out in the middle of nowhere. I asked him how he would get to
Limerick and after looking around with a pained expression for a few seconds,
he turns to us and says, "my sister takes me".

